# DIY Loudspeaker Designs for All Budgets



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

I hope the IOWA DIY group doesn't mind:

http://home.mchsi.com/~iowadiy2007/index.html


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

oh my... kid in a candy store, right there.


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Good stuff. I see a few that I may be interested in building.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

nice link. Thanks. The dayton BG planar crossover seem curiously simple.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

tyroneshoes said:


> nice link. Thanks. The dayton BG planar crossover seem curiously simple.


Yeah, I like that one myself. It will probably be my 1st project next year on my NEW table saw!


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

my project plans as of the moment are going to be building some tritrix for all 5 channels of my HT. My reciever is only 8 ohm stable, so the triune (4-ohm version) is out of the question, along with the NatalieP's. However, I am looking to possibly build a multi-channel amp to drive some lower impedance speakers (appears to be a 4-ch class-D amp on ebay that shows promise, 2 would take care of all of my needs).


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Man...I wish I could have been there.

Stupid Army...


----------

